# Flash drive now says it's RAW format... How to fix it?



## tron

So I have an 8GB flash usb flash drive that I was messing with the partitions on it. And now it says it's a RAW format. And it won't let me format it. I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate. 

Do you guys have any ideas or software I use to get it to work? I don't care about the data on it so we can throw the worst stuff at it.

I also have a Micro SD Card that flaked out. It reads a RAW format as well and can't be formatted on the computer. But it reads fine on the phone. 

If possible I would like to know how to fix that one as well. And I don't care about the data that's on it. 

Thanks!


----------



## tron

tron said:


> So I have an 8GB flash usb flash drive that I was messing with the partitions on it. And now it says it's a RAW format. And it won't let me format it. I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate.
> 
> Do you guys have any ideas or software I use to get it to work? I don't care about the data on it so we can throw the worst stuff at it.
> 
> I also have a Micro SD Card that flaked out. It reads a RAW format as well and can't be formatted on the computer. But it reads fine on the phone.
> 
> If possible I would like to know how to fix that one as well. And I don't care about the data that's on it.
> 
> Thanks!





Well I got my 8GB flash drive back and running again. But I'm still having problems with my Micro SD card. It plugs into a USB adapter that goes into my computer. I was able to format it when I had the card in my phone. But it still doesn't recognize it in windows and won't format it. I tried the diskpart in the DOS prompt and it gives me a cyclic redundancy check error in the DOS prompt. I'm wondering if this flash drive bit the dust? 

Man, now I know what it feels like when NASA has memory errors they need to fix on their space craft.


----------



## tron

tron said:


> Well I got my 8GB flash drive back and running again. But I'm still having problems with my Micro SD card. It plugs into a USB adapter that goes into my computer. I was able to format it when I had the card in my phone. But it still doesn't recognize it in windows and won't format it. I tried the diskpart in the DOS prompt and it gives me a cyclic redundancy check error in the DOS prompt. I'm wondering if this flash drive bit the dust?
> 
> Man, now I know what it feels like when NASA has memory errors they need to fix on their space craft.





Yeah I still can't get that 4gb micro sd card to be recognized. It see's it but it won't format it. It says it's in RAW format. It's so weird. Because I can put it in my phone and format it using my phone and that works but it's not seeing it's size in windows and says it's a RAW format. What the heck? 

Any ideas or software I can try on this?


----------



## paulcheung

tron said:


> Yeah I still can't get that 4gb micro sd card to be recognized. It see's it but it won't format it. It says it's in RAW format. It's so weird. Because I can put it in my phone and format it using my phone and that works but it's not seeing it's size in windows and says it's a RAW format. What the heck?
> 
> Any ideas or software I can try on this?



Do your sd card work in this computer before? some new sd cards can't be read by older reader. I have to download the driver fromTexas Instrument card reader for my laptop to read the kingston 4gb hd cards. 
Good luck


----------



## tron

paulcheung said:


> Do your sd card work in this computer before? some new sd cards can't be read by older reader. I have to download the driver fromTexas Instrument card reader for my laptop to read the kingston 4gb hd cards.
> Good luck



Yes it was working before on the same computer. 

I have a micro sd to usb adapter that is plugged into the computer that I put the card into and it reads it. 

It see's the adapter fine. No hardware problems with that. But I have my suspicions.


----------



## BaD666

tron said:


> Well I got my 8GB flash drive back and running again. But I'm still having problems with my Micro SD card. It plugs into a USB adapter that goes into my computer. I was able to format it when I had the card in my phone. But it still doesn't recognize it in windows and won't format it. I tried the diskpart in the DOS prompt and it gives me a cyclic redundancy check error in the DOS prompt. I'm wondering if this flash drive bit the dust?
> 
> Man, now I know what it feels like when NASA has memory errors they need to fix on their space craft.



How exactly U fixed the RAW format on the 8GB flash?
From 8GB, my USB drive says 15MB, RAW and it's not formatable by Win7. 
Tried all of the tools I've found, HP, Iformat and lots more. 
SO what Uve used to repair the 8GB flash?


----------

